# If you are rejected from USC film, can you still attend the university?



## Film School'er (Mar 17, 2009)

Hey everyone,  I'm pondering a hypothetical and I'd love you input if you're familiar with USC's application process. 

If you're accepted to the school, but not the Cinematic Arts department, can you still attend as an undeclared major?


----------



## Gregory D. Goyins (Mar 18, 2009)

Yes.

And for some it works out well to transfer into SCA that way.

I am taking for granted that you mean you are of course accepted into USC and denied entry to SCA...

LOL

G


----------

